# [Movie of the Decade- Round 2] City of God vs The Dark Knight



## masamune1 (Jan 1, 2010)

vs






The Poll will remain open for 2 Days. 
The winner will pass on to the next round.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jan 1, 2010)

Never saw City of God and loved The Dark Knight.


----------



## Chee (Jan 1, 2010)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Never saw City of God and loved The Dark Knight.



This.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 1, 2010)

Still haven't seen City of God and there's a chicken on the cover.

I voted The Dark Knight.


----------



## keiiya (Jan 1, 2010)

My vote goes to City of God. I loved this film. It wasn't an easy film to watch but it really was a classic.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 1, 2010)

City of God, poor film will get trounced tho

Oh wait the poll is actually close? Kill the Batman.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 1, 2010)

I watched TDK and forgot what it was about. But City of God is totally unforgettable. 




Dragonus Nesha said:


> Never saw City of God and loved The Dark Knight.





Chee said:


> This.





Mider T said:


> Still haven't seen City of God and there's a chicken on the cover.
> 
> I voted The Dark Knight.



*stares*


----------



## Rukia (Jan 1, 2010)

Memento  .


----------



## Yasha (Jan 1, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Memento  .



Stop throwing tantrum, Rukia.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 1, 2010)

Memento was the best film of the decade, Yasha.  I think a tantrum is totally justified.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Jan 1, 2010)

batman dark knight wins


city of god worthy opponeet


----------



## Chee (Jan 1, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Memento  .



*throws a tantrum as well*


----------



## LayZ (Jan 1, 2010)

lil Dice > Joker

*City of God*


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 1, 2010)

Damn... this are probably my favorite two movies of the decade... I'll have to go with City of God though.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 1, 2010)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Never saw City of God



You're a bad person


----------



## Gabe (Jan 1, 2010)

i vote for TDK


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 2, 2010)

Lil Z is one of the greatest villains of all time.
Knockout Ned vs Lil Z > > > Batman Vs The Joker


----------



## Brian (Jan 2, 2010)

City of God


----------



## Maris (Jan 2, 2010)

City of God


----------



## Chee (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow, how come all of you guys have seen this movie? I never heard of it before until this competition.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 2, 2010)

Chee said:


> Wow, how come all of you guys have seen this movie? I never heard of it before until this competition.



If you really like crime movies a lot you heard of CoG awhile back. But it's also a foreign language film.


----------



## Kuromaku (Jan 2, 2010)

Seriously, to the above posters, don't vote if you have only seen one of the films.  City of God BTW, TDK was good, but ultimately overrated.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jan 2, 2010)

City of God for me


----------



## excellence153 (Jan 2, 2010)

Gotta go with TDK.  Still haven't seen City of God.


----------



## Kuromaku (Jan 2, 2010)

excellence153 said:


> Gotta go with TDK.  Still haven't seen City of God.



Please note my earlier post.  A poll doesn't work if those who answer are limited in their knowledge of what is being polled.


----------



## Pompous (Jan 2, 2010)

I love Batman as much as the next guy but City of God is an amazing movie. Those of you who haven't seen it are being silly and missing out on a truly powerful film.


----------



## Niabingi (Jan 2, 2010)

City of God without any question! It's a mind blowing film, based on a true story. One of the most powerful and disturbing scenes in the whole film was something that the novel's writer actually experienced in real life.

It's a great film, the acting is so real and vivid even though none of the youth are professionals.

The reason many people have seen this film is because it gained a lot of hype as a foreign film, a gangster film and a crime film. Not only that, but, it had Oscar nominations too. It's one of the few films that could be called an instant classic.


----------



## Chee (Jan 2, 2010)

Okay...so all of you guys saw a foreign crime drama made in 2002? But you haven't seen a domestic crime drama made in 2000, with a huge cult following, made by one of the upcoming directors of the decade?



I'm still pissed that Memento lost to TDK, and yet this movie I didn't even knew existed is winning.


----------



## Niabingi (Jan 2, 2010)

If it helps Memento isn't as good as City of God (by a shot that is loooong) either so it would have lost at this stage anyway.


----------



## Felt (Jan 2, 2010)

I'd be disappointed if TDK managed to beat City of God...


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 2, 2010)

City of God

I bought it on dvd but before that I saw it on filmfour. I was unsure about it because of the subtitles but If you actually watched It's amazing. I liked the dark knight but City of god is a better and more interesting film.


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Jan 2, 2010)

I'll vote City of God.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 2, 2010)

Chee said:


> Okay...so all of you guys saw a foreign crime drama made in 2002? But you haven't seen a domestic crime drama made in 2000, with a huge cult following, made by one of the upcoming directors of the decade?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still pissed that Memento lost to TDK, and yet this movie I didn't even knew existed is winning.



Well that's because CoG is also a cult movie, it also blows Memento out of the water.


----------



## Hyouma (Jan 2, 2010)

It's Memento > TDK > City of God imo. So voted for the Batman. City of God was very good, but it doesn't have the Joker.


----------



## Roy (Jan 2, 2010)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Never saw City of God and loved The Dark Knight.



This         .


----------



## Maris (Jan 2, 2010)

Chee , go watch City of God right now!!  It's delicious.

(i'm with you on memento>>>TDK ).


----------



## Sen (Jan 2, 2010)

The Dark Knight


----------



## Frieza (Jan 2, 2010)

CoG

Damn, the tards need to stop.


----------



## Niabingi (Jan 3, 2010)

I am willing to bet that over half of the people who voted for the Dark Knight have not seen both films, where as way over half of the people who voted for City of God have seen both films.


----------



## Medusa (Jan 3, 2010)

never seen TDK well I know its popular movie I am not fan of batman I'll go for City of God



Lil Ze is  teh mofo craziest villain ever I've seen


----------



## LayZ (Jan 3, 2010)

Niabingi said:


> I am willing to bet that over half of the people who voted for the Dark Knight have not seen both films, where as way over half of the people who voted for City of God have seen both films.


You'd win the bet but TDK is still going to win the poll. 

Keep in mind this is a NF poll, so no one is "really" winning anything.


----------



## Hyouma (Jan 3, 2010)

It's a strength of the movie (and its followers) to make people go watch it. TDK did that better than CoG.

I find it unrealistic that CoG is winning this atm. I think it's because a few of the people who voted for it think they're being "cultural", just because it's one of the few non-american movies they saw, that wasn't about gay cowboys eating pudding.

(for the record: I liked both movies, but the Batman and Joker are just more epic and will be remembered much longer)


----------



## Kuromaku (Jan 3, 2010)

Hyouma said:


> It's a strength of the movie (and its followers) to make people go watch it. TDK did that better than CoG.
> 
> I find it unrealistic that CoG is winning this atm. I think it's because a few of the people who voted for it think they're being "cultural", just because it's one of the few non-american movies they saw, that wasn't about gay cowboys eating pudding.
> 
> (for the record: I liked both movies, but the Batman and Joker are just more epic and will be remembered much longer)



Seems pretty realistic.  50 years from now critics will probably agree on COG being the superior film as they do now, while TDK will probably be more mainstream in popularity or relatively unknown (seriously, people tend to remember old films if they're classics regardless of budget, especially considering a lot of the old big budget films tend to become relatively unknown among younger viewers who aren't film buffs, a la _Cleopatra_).

Not that I'm saying TDK will be forgotten within ten years, just that the big Hollywood hits tend to be remembered by those old enough to have seen it and then ignored in favor of newer flicks by the future generations.  COG, on the other hand, will definitely be remembered by film buffs and critics for a long time to come, as can be seen with films like _Les diaboliques_ or _Play Time_.  TDK was good, but Ledger's awesomeness aside, the rest of the film needs work, particularly the continuity of certain sequences (what happened to the Joker and his goons after Batman jumped out the window?), as well as the fatigue viewers felt at the extended ending sequence.


----------



## Niabingi (Jan 3, 2010)

It may have motivated more people to go and watch it. But, keep in mind that The Dark Knight had a budget of how much? How much do you think they threw into marketing and advertising? How many posters did you see around your local city advertising the film? How many times did you see the trailer when you went to watch something else? What about the teasers which were just on general television. Add to that the extra hype that the film garnered from Heath Ledgers death, the actors too are "professionals".

Compare that to City of God, I saw zero hype surrounding the film when it was released, it's a film that managed to gain it's current popularity and cult status by word of mouth only. Yes, it had good reviews from high brow critics but that only motivates a small fraction of people. The actors themselves give more real and powerful performances than most of the cast from TDK (Christian Bale's Batman is especially suck!) and not one of them is a professional. They were just kids from the area. Add that to the genuine and authentic nature of the film, the way the stories are told and a great cast of characters.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jan 3, 2010)

Heath's Joker is the best Joker ever so I don't know what you're saying.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 3, 2010)

Holy Shit, City of God is actually challenging The Dark Knight?

I LOVE YOU THEATRE!


----------



## jdbzkh (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm sorry but TDK losing? Wow this movie is easily one of the biggest things to happen in this decade, a decade ruled by comic book films needed something like this to break the mainstream role. A movie where the love interest dies, the hero ends up the villain and where the villain actually wins. This movie broke the genre and deserves its title as the best comic book film and if I remember correctly there where quiet a few of unhappy campers when it wasn't nominated for best film of the year.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 3, 2010)

I hope this means some people will atleast go and check CoG out now.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 3, 2010)

Dark Knight for sure.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jan 3, 2010)

All things considered, I guess City of God is the better film (though it is difficult to say that since both films are great for very different reasons). Come to think of it, there are quite a few aspects of City of God reflected in Michiko to Hatchin...


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 3, 2010)

1 hour left. This is gong to be interesting....


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 3, 2010)

It's too late the better film has one pek


----------



## Hyouma (Jan 3, 2010)

Looks like this will go to the underdog (imo). It's impressive to see so many votes, I don't think any other dual had more votes, so that's nice!


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 3, 2010)

Hyouma said:


> It's a strength of the movie (and its followers) to make people go watch it. TDK did that better than CoG.



Appeal to popularity .


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 3, 2010)

> It's a strength of the movie (and its followers) to make people go watch it. TDK did that better than CoG.



An established franchise and marketing doesn't make it the better movie.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 3, 2010)

Why can't Dark Knight just truly be a better film?  Why will you always have people vote with the minority just because?


----------



## typhoon72 (Jan 3, 2010)

Absolute bullshit.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 3, 2010)

Just as expected


----------



## LayZ (Jan 3, 2010)

CoG won?  I'm pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Maris (Jan 3, 2010)

Fuck yeah !!!!!!


----------



## Scholzee (Jan 3, 2010)

damn didnt see this coming.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh shit DK lost on an anime forum


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 3, 2010)

TDK got ethered.


----------

